# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  RiGerta, urime ditëlindja!

## dijetari

Shum urim per ty Rigerta,igezofsh edhe shum te tjera ,por edhe me te begetshme e me mesuksese gjat jetese ne vazhdim.

----------


## Poeti

RiGerta, URIME DITELINDJE ME DESHIRAT ME TE SINQERTA PER SUKSESE, SEHNDET DHE LUMTURI NE JETEN TENDE.

----------


## Ksanthi

Gezuar ditlindjen.Te uroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur .

----------


## e panjohura

Gezuar RiGerta,i gezofsh edhe 100,gjithemone e lumtur pran atyre qe i do dhe te duan!

----------


## riduana

Gezuar Rgerta te uroj shume vite te lumtura ne vazhdim

----------


## teta

shum urime

----------


## anita340

Shume urime per ty,
shume urime per ty,
shume urime per ty Rigerta,
shume urime per ty!

U befsh 100 vjeç!

----------


## Marya

gezuar rigerta

----------


## *romantiku*

Gezuar Rigerta

----------


## EDUARDI

*RIGERTA TE UROJ NGA ZEMRA TE BEHESH DHE 100 VJEC QOFSH E LUMTUR NE CDO CAST TE JETES TENDE.
GEZUAR GEZUAR DITELINDJEN
ME RESPEKT EDI...*

----------


## Nete

Urime edhe 100 Rigerta   :buzeqeshje: :

----------


## landi45

befsh palle

----------


## tutankamon

oooo kush paska ditelindjen....

urimet me te perzemerta nga une..

fat dhe lumturi !!

----------


## jesy

u befsh 100 vjece rigerta fat dhe lumturi pac gjithmon ne jete

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime Rigerta, shëndet, fat, këmaqësi e harmoni në jetë...*

----------


## loneeagle

Happy Birthday!

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Edhe 100 vite te lumtura!*

----------


## B@Ne

Bonne Anniversaire Rigerta  :buzeqeshje:  dhe 100

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime ditëlindja ;i gëzofshë edhe shumë të tjera se bashku më të afermit dhe shoqërinë.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

:Lulja3:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Lulja3:

----------

